# Where to buy adjustable rotating clamps



## slipperysurface (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi all, recent engineering grad who just started his first job here ---- I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask this, and please let me know if that's the case.

I've been trying to buy an adjustable rotating clamps, but no luck searching online, perhaps some experienced professional engineers could help me out!

I'm sure there are companies make this, I just can not find, attached is a simple schmatic diagram of this, it's basically a simple machine can clamp and rotate certain parts

Many thanks!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 3, 2013)

looks like you're talking about a lathe chuck.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 4, 2013)

Maybe if you describe what you are trying to do and what you are trying to do it with....


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2013)

If the parts are relatively small in size, try searching for "welding positioners".


----------



## slipperysurface (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for the prompt responses. I looked into the welding positioners / lathe chuck, they are bit over-powered for my application. --and over priced too 

What I'm looking for is a simple clamp/holder to hold something that is light and soft, like a plastic bucket, and rotate it at various speed. Costs few hundred bucks, I imagine a motor with adjustable voltage or such. it does not need to be fancy.

Thanks much for your help!


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 4, 2013)

slipperysurface said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the prompt responses. I looked into the welding positioners / lathe chuck, they are bit over-powered for my application. --and over priced too
> 
> What I'm looking for is a simple clamp/holder to hold something that is light and soft, like a plastic bucket, and rotate it at various speed. Costs few hundred bucks, I imagine a motor with adjustable voltage or such. it does not need to be fancy.
> 
> Thanks much for your help!


Sounds like you need to cobble something together.

Get a motor and controller.

Mount it on a frame made from Unistrut.

Have a local machine shop make you a fixture to mount on the motor shaft that will hold your piece.


----------

